# 4 months post-op and feeling like sh*t



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello everyone

I'm back to the board after a year or so.

I wrote another post but I guess somehow I took too long to write it and I lost everything, so I'll be short and sweet...

*op date: *sept. 12, 2011
*op:* partial thyroidectomy (right lobe and middle part due to undiagnosible nodule. turned out to be benign)
*Meds and dosage: *100mcg Synthroid before AND after surgery

I was borderline hypo before and am definately hypo after. I've gained 20lbs since sept and YES I am earting right and exercising, but my efforts are in vain.

I don't feel "good". I feel like crap. I'm tired, exhausted, frustrated, nauseous, headache, brain fog. I want to sleep constantly and my periods are outta whack. I feel like I'm going crazy.

here's how I spent my new years...

*dec 30:* slept all day, literally
*dec 31:* slept all day, until 8pm. got up, showered, went to my mother-in-laws for new years eve
*jan 1st:* got home at 12h30 after the ball dropped and went to bed until 10am. dragged my feet until 2pm (took a 30min nap, during that time) showered and went to my mother's for supper at 4h30pm. Got home at 9pm and went to bed.

I'm contemplating leaving the pill because I figured that 2 hormone pills cant be good for my body, plus my periods are way too messed up. I'm full blown perid for a week, then I'm good for 4-5 days and have another one. :s

had a blood test 2 weeks post-op and the doc dicnt call back and told me that if he didnt call, that meant that no adjustment was needed. I called him just the same to confirm and indeed everything was fine.

I had a follow-up visit at the beginning of dec with another blood test and again no call back. everything is fine. but I feel like crap.

I'm trying to make an appointment with my GP so he can do a blood test on the spot but the office isnt returning my calls :/

I'm open to suggestions
thank you
:hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome back, although I wish the report were better! So, if I'm reading correctly, you've had labs done twice since your surgery, and you were told both times "everything is fine" but you know it isn't. You need to find out something more exact than that...and by that I mean your exact results, with the ranges. If your TSH is in the upper end of the range, or even slightly above the range, that, along with your symptoms should justify an increase your Synthroid. Another possibility is that you are not converting the T4 meds into T3, which would mean that you and doc need to discuss T3 meds. I am not a lab test expert, but I'm sure others here will give you some good advice on some additional labs to request.

About the periods...yeah...mine were out of whack pretty bad for several months, and still are not back to normal (my surgeries were February and March of last year). At first, I had very few days between cycles, then the breaks got longer and longer. My cycles are finally getting closer to normal now, almost a year later.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

can you post your labs>? i may be on my death bed right now as i feel like shitz too but i can probably help you with your labs.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I'm sorry you are feeling so poorly.

First, only YOU know how you are feeling. It sounds like something is going on and that you might want to have other levels checked such as Vitamin D which is very important after a thyroidectomy, as well as your calcium levels, etc.

Also, I don't know how old you are, but could you be having menopause issues? You might want to have your female hormones checked as well.

Don't give up! There is clearly something making you feel poorly.

:hugs:


----------



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. I was thinking it might be pre-menopause, but I'm only 26. :0 then again my mother-in-law has friend who went into menopause a 29. As for my GP, I finally managed to get an appointment but its only feb 1st 
I think its something like 20$/test so I better start putting money aside for that.


----------



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> can you post your labs>? i may be on my death bed right now as i feel like shitz too but i can probably help you with your labs.


I dont have my lab results. my surgeon has the recent labs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetRevenge85 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm back to the board after a year or so.
> 
> ...


We sure could use the results and ranges of your most recent thyroid labs.

Hopefully your doc runs TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3??

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

It would be a good idea to have Ferritin checked also.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Sorry you are feeling so unwell but welcome back!


----------



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

Andros said:


> We sure could use the results and ranges of your most recent thyroid labs.
> 
> Hopefully your doc runs TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3??
> 
> ...


The latest labs that I have in my posession are dated for dec 22, 2010 
and only the TSH was done, not T4 & T3

on dec 22nd, my TSH was 0.89

and before that, on july 14th 2010, it was 1.21

the reference range for both of these is between 0.35 and 5.50, which in my opinion, is a pretty big range


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I wanted to say hello and join the this thread as I feel like crap too last few weeks. I didn't have my throid removed but have really bad hash symptoms that come and go. sombad I can't work till I stabilize again. 
Bruce did you go up or down in meds yet for the ear ringing


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I want to say that for the sake of your health and feeling better, you need to find a doctor in your area that you can go see that will manage your hormone levels. A surgeon is great for taking stuff out but not for managing your thyroid hormone or any hormone for that matter.

You need to find someone who may help you with the proper testing. This could be a DO, a OB GYN, or even sometimes a PA. I do not recommend an endocrinologist. You need to find someone as SWEETREVENGE55 stated that will test your free T3, Free T4 and even RT3 (reverse t3). These are the three most important tests. TSH is great, but it is only helpful when used in conjunction with the other tests mentioned above.

It could be that your t4 is in range, but your t3 is low and you need assistance with more t3.

If you need help finding a good doctor in your area, I would be more than happy to help you find one, just reach out to me and I will assist.

Regards,

bruce


----------

